# A+ for Atttude



## oldsman (Jun 19, 2013)

Placed an order on June 8,recieved today.10 days to Florida ain't bad.My last order 2 years ago took an agonizing 23 days.Some of the freebies have my mouth watering to try,like Lemon Thai Kush,Thai fantasy(auto),Ultra Sour(fem) just for starters.Should make for a joyous Holiday season!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 19, 2013)

I got a Blue Lemon Thai as a freebie for my first purchase from Attitude.. it's now on the 5th week of flower and is my "front runner" plant. It smells the best, bulked up the best, looks the best and EASILY is packing on more frost than the 3x Pineapple Chunk they are sharing the tent with. 

Have ordered twice from Attitude and I know I will many more times in the future. Epicly fast shipping and love the freebies! Check my last few pages in my journal Olds for a pic of my Lemon Thai :aok:  

Green mojo to you sir!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2013)

:clap:  For the tude.....to bad they wasnt the sites sponsor...IMO  thats a better bank

:48:


----------



## gunforhire (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm still waiting for my 4/20/13 order.:hairpull:


----------



## oldsman (Jun 19, 2013)

I tell myself when ordering anything online there's a chance of something not being right or not working and usually the hassles involved with getting things set right.it was a toss up tween the Tude and Nirvana and being only my second purchase of seeds i went with what worked the first time.I did get some Nirvana Super Skunk if that counts.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 19, 2013)

I ordered some Satori seeds from Attitude on Monday.  We'll see how long it takes to get to this little mountain community in the western US.

I have ordered seeds dozens of time online.  The only time I did not get my seeds was when The Mounties took Heaven's Staircase down--I'm thinking it was 2005.  They were the prerunner to Hemp Depot and were associated with the Overgrow Forum, which also went down.  I worried for a while because I had an order in that I hadn't received, but nothing ever came of it.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 19, 2013)

i give the tude a "D" for customer service

only 4 of my 10 very expensive gifted beans of larry og sprouted---their answer to making it right was to send more money for another order and they would make it up then


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 20, 2013)

I had a whole lot of trouble with my Larrys, too and never ended up with even one female (and mine weren't gifted).  However, IMO, this is not Attitude's fault.  They are only the distributors.  If I get a bad batch of seeds, I just do not buy from the breeder again.  

Unfortunately there are many people out there that do not know what they are doing when they germinate seeds and there are dishonest people out there.  I am not sure what a distributor's responsibility should be when a breeder's seeds do not measure up, but I really have never expected the distributor to make it right.  There is simply no way for them to tell if the grower did something wrong or if the person is lying and just trying to get free seeds.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 20, 2013)

thg---i totally understand your point---but---from my experience---i know it ain't no thang to be making beans by the thousands---and i understand that they are just a distributor---in fact---i have never ever even paid for a bean in my entire life of growing---that said---i also invited them to view my gj over here and another site to see that i was not some yahoo trying to get over on them---so---short story a bit longer---they chose as a distributor to blow me off as a yahoo---if they chose to do the right thing by me---they could have had a happy customer for life touting their top notch seed bank by me to anybody that would listen---instead they get the opposite---IMO it was a poor business decision by them and likely no skin off their nose to do the right thing

good news is i got 3 females out of the 4 that sprouted


----------



## oldsman (Jun 20, 2013)

I had a few seeds from my first order not germ or germ then die,I just kinda shrug my shoulders a go to the next one.Out of 7 Swazi Skunk seeds I got 1 female,a couple of the males I used to seed some others and have gotten plenty of females from those seeds and still have some left along with 3 of the originals,I purchased another pack of Swazi seeds because just 1 female is all i need.Orange,I hear what you are saying,but as THG was saying is basically the ones that are just trying to get something for nothing have made it harder those with honest true issues to get resolution.You know that saying"1 bad apple......etc".Try contacting them again,maybe you just dealt with a rep that was having a bad day or something.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 20, 2013)

I tell you one thing.. I got Blue OG from G13 Labs and it's the most amazing experience. 36 hours from the moment put between paper towels, to fully planted, hoods shed and first 2 cotyledons all popped out!! :holysheep:  


Only 36 hours to being fully established?! Amazing I'd say! I will buy from G13 Labs again for sure, it's seeming. The plants have not given me a single issue either and they are on 3rd week of flowering. 5x Blue OG, puchased from the 'Tude


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 20, 2013)

I think all the G13 labs gear I have gotten has been good.  I have never had any problems with any Mandala products either.  I kind of just figured it was the pickiness of the Larry and my bad luck to get more than normal males.  

It is a tough one, orange.  I'm more thinking that it is the breeder that has tens of thousands of seeds and they should have an agreement with Attitude to do something about legitimate claims of non-germination.  Though how to determine what is legit or not is the tough part.  I just have always though this is more of a breeder thing and tough for the distributors to do anything about bad seeds except not deal with the breeder if there are too many complaints.


----------



## oldsman (Jun 21, 2013)

I placed some in the towels,3 Swazi Skunk(Seedsman seeds),1 Ultra Sour(TH seeds,freebie),1 Lemon Thai Kusk(Humbolt seeds,free),1 thai Fantasy auto(Kannabia seeds,free).I'm let the auto grow in the veg tent with my clones/seedlings under t5 and maybe let her finish outdoors.We'll see!I had a freebie Northern Lights Auto from G13 that never germed for me,I got a Blue OG freebie from G13 this time so hopefully this one will turn out.Will I talk bad of G13 labs because/if it doesn't germ?Not over 1-2 seeds.


----------



## that_girl (Jun 22, 2013)

my lil 2 cents... i ordered  DJ Short's  F13 from Attitude, and the first time around the girls looked like some wired mutants, so i wrote to them, they said the seeds were for  souvenir.. but they also said that i can contact the breeder.. after a lil back and forth with Attitude (i obviously had no clue how i'm suppose to contact the breeder) i c a note of the new shipment... go figure...


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jun 28, 2013)

I have dealt with Attitude, ever since Dopeseeds quit selling to USA customers, and they have been great.  Never had a seed I bought not germinate, including 7 Larry OG, I still have 3 left.  But I had my first hassle today.  Customs intercepted the package, removed the seeds, and sent the package on.  I now have a high dollar coffee cup.  I have emailed them, and we will see how they handle it.  For now, I will give them the benefit of the doubt.  I am keeping the packaging, in case they want a picture, with the customs tape on it.  
     I understand, why they don't make good on seeds that don't germinate, as it would be illegal for them to sell seeds to people who are going to grow them, under UK law.  I don't have to like it, but I understand why they don't.  
Hope Ya'll are having a better day than I am.

Homie


----------

